# 1940s ladies roadster



## User42423 (15 May 2017)

I've recently been approached by a female cycling friend & asked if I can source a 1940s Hercules "sit-up & beg" roadster (see image). I would like to find one privately (not ebay).

Does anyone have something similar to the above for sale.


----------



## ocianbricles (13 Jun 2017)

User42423 said:


> View attachment 352540
> 
> 
> I've recently been approached by a female cycling friend & asked if I can source a 1940s Hercules "sit-up & beg" roadster (see image). I would like to find one privately (not ebay).
> ...



I have a Raleigh Sport circa 1950s. Black, Sturmey three, cable brakes, stainless rims 26in, Oil bath [similar to your illustration]
hub dyno, etc. a Classic,
The serial number makes it 1954. You don't say if the lady wants a pristine model, or is prepared to renovate. There are two new tyres to be put on. The picture shows plenty of tarnish!! The frame paint looks fairly sound and would respond to a good clean. The rest needs to go to the paint shop. Bearing in mind that this type of cycle is in the Pashley-style league of bit-up-and-seg, old-fashioned traditional-style cycles, you can see quite a fair amount of cash can be invested in paint and polish, and still be hundreds of pounds in pocket. I'd like to be fair and charge the lady £900 for it . . . that's what I'd like to charge!
But in fact I will settle for a dozen bottles of Youngs Ram Rod [That's if Charles Wells still brews it!]


----------



## ocianbricles (17 Jun 2017)

ocianbricles said:


> I have a Raleigh Sport circa 1950s. Black, Sturmey three, cable brakes, stainless rims 26in, Oil bath [similar to your illustration]
> hub dyno, etc. a Classic,


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Jun 2017)

This is my Raleigh Hercules Balmoral. It has been taken apart and given a thorough clean, new tyres and new brake pads.
It is not quite as early as 1940s, the date on the hub gear says 1973. I would like £40 for it as that is approx what I spent on renovating it.


----------



## ocianbricles (17 Jun 2017)

And don't take a [new penny] less. There's possibly a date number on top of the saddle down tube [mine has] which you can check the date of manufacture. Type in "Sheldon Brown" and put something like " Raleigh bikes dates" and the reason being that the hub gear could have been a replacement at some time.-- Best Regards, "Old know-all--no nuffink"!!!


----------

